# Bucket Truck Accident In Vegas



## sac-climber (Jul 16, 2014)

I know this is a couple months old and hope its not a repost.

I can see two glaring issues in this situation...no helmet, no tie-in.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/las-vegas/man-critical-condition-after-fall-tree-trimming-bucket


----------



## arathol (Jul 16, 2014)

This picture tells me all I need to know about that crew.............


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Sad.


----------



## TheGoodFellers (Sep 25, 2014)

Upside down sign could be for distress* you guys make me want to bring my whole climbing kit in the bucket with me.


----------



## scott augur (Dec 8, 2014)

GEEZE, you gotta secure your work zone from things like that.


----------



## PatiotAdam (Mar 9, 2015)

I was a ground guy on a crew no harness in bucket, no signs, not even cones. Truck has no parking break, gotta use the outriggers and park in gear. So next day I brought my own cones so some passing car doesn't knock me into the chipper.....


----------



## Aliraza183 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just saw where Greg Norman the pro golfer had to have surgery on his left arm and hand from a chain saw accident.???


----------



## PatiotAdam (Mar 12, 2015)

Aliraza183 said:


> I just saw where Greg Norman the pro golfer had to have surgery on his left arm and hand from a chain saw accident.???


if that's true....HEY GREG, how about you hire somebody and spread around some of that dough? lol


----------

